# post-inflammatory hyperpigmentation products for brown skin



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 26, 2007)

hello all my women of color!...i have posted recommendations on skin care and blemishes in another forum, but i just realized that i dont have blemishes..i have post-inflammatory hyperpigmentaion (mouthful)..thats when you pick the bumps on your face and they become dark spots for the people that didnt know cause i sure didnt know the exact name of it until yesterday...for all the women of color that are or used to suffer from this, what products did you use, cause i read that its alot different for brown skinned people so i thought i would post it here..thanks in advance


----------



## makeba (Jul 26, 2007)

i have hyperpigmentation on my cheeks and the sides of my face and i hate it. I have began to exfoliate twice a week and use shea butter afterwards. I also use tri luma cream prescribed by my dermatologist once a day as well. I use Black soap to wash my face twice a day. What i have noticed is that it is so important to use sunscreen every day because the sun can actually darken the areas. drinking lots of water has also helped as well because it rids the body of ugly toxins. You can purchase black soap from Nasaab.com or check with your local health stores. Remember to do your research first on black soap because there are so many imposters out there that make the soap black and call it black soap. Authentic black soap is soft and dark brown.  I know i am rambling but at least this will give you a start.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 26, 2007)

yea i just read about the sunblock too..i was thinking about purchasing ddf brand of products but its kinda high..i just read that hydroquinone lightens the dark spots but i gotta keep it reasonable on price (cant go broke)..never heard of black soap but i will look in on that..thanks


----------



## makeba (Jul 26, 2007)

be very careful with the hydroquinone product because it can damage the skin. please do your research and speak with a dermatologist and you will be fine. get that sunscreen sis because it helps. I use Neutrogena sp70 and yes its a high number but it helps. the only drawback is that i have to mix it with a little shea butter or jojoba oil so i dont get the ashy look.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 26, 2007)

yea i read hydroquinone can have side effects, spf70??? wow!..gotta look into that cause its extra sunny here in tx


----------



## twobear (Jul 29, 2007)

I would stay away from hydroquinone as it can over-lighten spots and leave you with white patches.  I have worked for a derm before and if you have insurance go for a chemical peel.  After after a series of 3 (1 per month) you will definitely see a difference.  If you do not have insurance, there are a lot of OTC chemical peel products now.  Be sure to follow with a good sunscreen with an spf of 30+.  Dark spots are quite stubborn to get rid of but it is definitely possible.  I am now able to go without wearing makeup and my skin was HORRIBLE!!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 29, 2007)

wow it can leave u with white patches???...that sucks!...i do have insurance but couldnt i just go to the spa for chemical peels too..do u know of any other products that i can use that can help with the dark spots but that dont contain hydroquinone?..ive been suffering with this for years and i just want these suckas gone..PERIOD!


----------



## twobear (Jul 29, 2007)

I have had peels done at a day spa, but they were not as therapeutic as going to a derm.  The good thing about the salicylic acid peels I had done was they continue to gently peel as days pass.  A derm can also administer a stronger peel than a spa not to mention you have the expertise of an MD who is acustomed to dealing with all skin types.  Salicylic acid peels also help to unblock pores so your skin looks smoother and all whiteheads/blackheads are gone.  Not to mention, a $30 copay is better than a $60-$100 peel.  A derm may also decide to put you on a Retin-A product which will continue the peeling process on a daily basis and keep all blemishes at bay.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 30, 2007)

ok cool...thanks...i been trying to exfoliate with peter thomas roth buffing beads..but its breaking me out and causing my skin to be like extra dry..thats another thing i gotta work on..im not on insurance at the moment but i will be back on it a few months (school purposes) so thanks for the info


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 30, 2007)

Don't use a hydroquinone product.  They don't tend to work well on darker skin.  Hydroquinone doesn't have any inhibitors in it, so as someone said, you can end up with hypOpigmentation trying to cure your hypERpigmentation, so little light spots everywhere and then you're kinda screwed because there aren't many (if any) products available to correct that.  Also, hydroquinone products have been linked to liver diseases, and you can only use it for 3 months at a time, then you have 3 months off of it, then 3 months back on.
Use a sunscreen of course.  I get really bad dark spots after a blemish (stop picking BTW you're only hurting yourself) and i'm using Ole Henriksen's "Three Little Wonders" which includes Truth Serum Collagen Booster w/ 10% Vitamin C, Invigorating Night Gel, and Sheer Transformation Creme.


Truth Serum Collagen Booster:  Has 10% vitamin C, a known skin brightener and potent antioxidant.  Apply it to the face and throat AM and PM, you'll see results in like 2 weeks, and the longer you use it, the more rejuvenated the tone and radiance of the skin is.
Sheer Transformation Creme: Is oil free, very light weight and packed with botanical brighteners.  Ester C, Kojic Acid (Gently aggressive brightener) and tons of Vitamins packed into this one.  It moisturizes really well, it doesn't leave behind any residue.
Invigorating Night Gel: NIGHT TIME ONLY. This has botanical brighteners as well as Alpha Hydroxy Acids to fight blemishes and exfoliate the surface layer of the skin, where your hyperpigmentation is most visible.  I apply the sheer transformation on top of this gel, as I don't find it hydrating enough, but I also like having the extra benefits of brightening and evening out my skintone.

It sounds like a lot to put on your face, but honestly my face has never looked better.  I haven't worn foundation to work for the last 4 days and people have been commenting on how clear, even and radiant my skin looks.  The Three Little Wonders comes in a kit for $65, but it's $132 to buy the three products individually, so I'd honestly say you're definitely gonna get your moneys worth, and they last forever.  I've gone through only 2 jars of Sheer Transformation in 5 months, which is quite a long time considering I'm using a generous amount twice a day.

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...eg  oryId=5674

Good luck, I know how frustrating it is to have little brown (or blackish brown for me) spots and not be able to treat them the same way our lighter counterparts can.  I've tried everything, even considered a few dermatologist treatments (very expensive) but the Ole H kit has worked really well for me.

we've also just started carrying a new brand, Rx for Darker Skin, I haven't personally tried it, but I hear good things.
http://www.sephora.com/browse/brand_...l?brandId=5877


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_ok cool...thanks...i been trying to exfoliate with peter thomas roth buffing beads..but its breaking me out and causing my skin to be like extra dry..thats another thing i gotta work on..im not on insurance at the moment but i will be back on it a few months (school purposes) so thanks for the info_

 
thats odd; those are the most hydrating exfoliators we sell.  and they're the only physical exfoliant you can use on an active breakout because the jojoba beads let out humectant moisturizers and emulsify sebum to be rinsed away from the skin.

which ones are you using?  there's a new one with salicylic acid which people have mentioned being a little drying; those are yellow ones.


----------



## IvyTrini (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a sizable area of hyperpigmentation on my face and right now I am under the care of a dermatologist.  I am acutally using Hydroquinone, but the trick is to use is very sparingly and in a thin flim on the skin at nighttime.  I only use the HQ for a couple of days, a week max.The HQ also does have sunscreen in it but I also use DDF moisturizing sunscreen with spf 30.  Its the only product that does not give me an allergic reaction and does not give me an ashy look (I am a dark skinned person NW 45).  I also use Elidel which is a non steroidal anti inflammatory cream in the morning b4 my sunscreen.  So yes you have to be very careful with HQ but it does work in the prescription strength.


----------



## IvyTrini (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh yeah for smaller spots from acne etc, its probably better to get a professional treatment like a peel or microdermabrasion done by a dermatologist or just be very careful with the at home peels. 

I only use HQ for a more major issue.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_thats odd; those are the most hydrating exfoliators we sell. and they're the only physical exfoliant you can use on an active breakout because the jojoba beads let out humectant moisturizers and emulsify sebum to be rinsed away from the skin.

which ones are you using? there's a new one with salicylic acid which people have mentioned being a little drying; those are yellow ones._

 
yea they are the yellow ones...eww..i wasted my 36 bucks...oh well..live and learn..i look into everything that u all are saying..thanks


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IvyTrini* 

 
_I have a sizable area of hyperpigmentation on my face and right now I am under the care of a dermatologist. I am acutally using Hydroquinone, but the trick is to use is very sparingly and in a thin flim on the skin at nighttime. I only use the HQ for a couple of days, a week max.The HQ also does have sunscreen in it but I also use DDF moisturizing sunscreen with spf 30. Its the only product that does not give me an allergic reaction and does not give me an ashy look (I am a dark skinned person NW 45). I also use Elidel which is a non steroidal anti inflammatory cream in the morning b4 my sunscreen. So yes you have to be very careful with HQ but it does work in the prescription strength._

 

i actually have considered the ddf sunscreen before you wrote this and i am a nc50..thanks


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jul 30, 2007)

Great thread!
I highly highly recommend glycolic acid, which is an AHA, along with a very very mild concentration of hydroquinone, nothing higher than 2%.  
I actually do not like the 4% hydroquinone that is often prescribed by derms because like others have said, it will damage darker skin and cause a reverse reaction called hypopigmentation.  Trust me...this happened to me.
Another product I highly recommend is azeleic acid.  If you can get an Rx, the brand name is called Azelex. It's 20% azeleic acid and it has done wonders for my skin.  Azelex works as an antibacterial, lightens dark spots, and rumor has it tha it might also have anti-aging benefits.  The beauty of this product is that it does not cause the extreme sun sensitivity caused by retinoids.  I love this! This is the one and only product I swear by, and a little bit of glycolic acid here and there.  
And dont forget your sunscreen!!!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 30, 2007)

oh ok cool..thanks for the info


----------



## twobear (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Great thread!
I highly highly recommend glycolic acid, which is an AHA, along with a very very mild concentration of hydroquinone, nothing higher than 2%.  
I actually do not like the 4% hydroquinone that is often prescribed by derms because like others have said, it will damage darker skin and cause a reverse reaction called hypopigmentation.  Trust me...this happened to me.
Another product I highly recommend is azeleic acid.  If you can get an Rx, the brand name is called Azelex. It's 20% azeleic acid and it has done wonders for my skin.  Azelex works as an antibacterial, lightens dark spots, and rumor has it tha it might also have anti-aging benefits.  The beauty of this product is that it does not cause the extreme sun sensitivity caused by retinoids.  I love this! This is the one and only product I swear by, and a little bit of glycolic acid here and there.  
And dont forget your sunscreen!!!_

 
Azelex is *fantastic *if you can get your hands on it!!


----------



## Bronxcutie (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_
we've also just started carrying a new brand, Rx for Darker Skin, I haven't personally tried it, but I hear good things.
http://www.sephora.com/browse/brand_...l?brandId=5877_

 
Is this available in all Sephora stores? I'm in NYC.  I have pretty good skin, but I have a few dark spots that bother me.  I've been looking for something to gradually even out my skin tone.  I was looking at Ole Henriksen, but this brand looks good too.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bronxcutie* 

 
_Is this available in all Sephora stores? I'm in NYC. I have pretty good skin, but I have a few dark spots that bother me. I've been looking for something to gradually even out my skin tone. I was looking at Ole Henriksen, but this brand looks good too._

 

get it on sephora.com if its not in all stores


----------



## themisfit (Aug 7, 2008)

omg, my entire left cheek is covered with hyperpigmentation spots, and it just looks like ONE BLACK SPOT. It's humiliating! I've been prescribed azelaic acid by the derm, but it STINGS. so I dont use it that regularly (but I really should). I've tried exfoliating, facials, etc...but nothing seems to be working. I can't even find a good cover up that'll hide the discoloration until it's treated.


----------



## cindel25 (Aug 7, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a product without AHA?  When I was young, I used a drugstore brand that left my cheek with dark bumps irritation.  

I've been using Loreal Micro-Dermabrasion that actually lighten my cheek a bit but no longer effective.  Now I'm using RX for Brown Skin Botanical Brightener.


----------



## sparletta (Aug 8, 2008)

I have dealt with this problem for many, many years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and have tried thousands of dollars worth of products.  The one thing that I have found to be just amazing in reducing the dark spots (I get them whether I pick or don't touch it at all) is 100% tea tree oil.  I bought mine from an organic food store but OMG I saw results the very next day! It stings for a few minutes when you put it on (I apply ONLY on the spot with a q tip) but I like that because I feel like it's working.  I'm an NC44 btw.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 9, 2008)

I've never heard of Tea Tree Oil having any kind of brightening ability.  I know it's an antiseptic and an anti-inflammatory, which is great for acne conditions, but as far as lightening the skin...hmmmm I'm not sure I'd recommend it for that.

Not to knock what you're noticing with your skin, it just doesn't seem very likely to me.  Perhaps there's some research to be done on that.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 9, 2008)

Awesome thread!

The regimen that worked for me (before I got lazy) is

Washing my face with Blacksoap (the natural unrefined kind)
Tone with Sea Breeze Actives
Moisturize with Jojoba and raw shea butter

At night I used to use an AHA to help with the skin turnover.

Exfoliate (I use St. Ive's sensitive) every 2 days.

Queen Helene Mint julep mask on Saturdays

When the acne first appears, I put tea tree oil on them. It helps with the itching and burning, and with the drying process.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 11, 2008)

When long-term use of HQ is properly done (and well-monitored) it can work famously...I just got rx for Lustra and am already noticing a difference, much faster than the OTC formulations. The trick is to use it 3 months on, 1 month off for most people, and of course an spf of 30+. 

That said, Skin Effects by Dr. Dover (CVS, $20) is one of the best OTC products out there for PIH.

Using an AHA/BHA serum on the skin at night in conjunction can also speed the process along, but at the end of the day, time is going to determine if and when the skin will lighten (also overlightening would only occur due to improper use of the product, ie, applying it to skin that does not need lightening). After all, the spot is there for a reason, so if the skin is not allowed to heal properly (from whatever caused the dark spot to appear in the first place) it will not heal as quickly as one would like for it to.

HTH


----------



## arounddawaygyrl (Oct 22, 2008)

I have had this problem for years!  The main problem I've noticed is that I will expect results overnight...and after a week of following a good regimen, I will get lazy and stop.  I also pick on my face instead of just letting the acne breathe {i've just started placing antibiotic ointment on them} and wait for them to go away on their own.  Some of the products I've used that helped were:

*St. Ives Apricot Scrub "medicated"* {_exfoliates but leaves skin a little dry, must follow up with a good moisturizer_} I use Dove or Aloe Vera Gel.

*Microdermabrasion Treatment by Dr. Jan Adams* {_Wow! is all I can say, and it smell's so good, there are almonds inside, and it looks like your rubbing gold into your skin_}  Unfortunately, this is the same Dr. involved in the Dr. West surgery (Kanye's mom)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but his products are really good and recommended for Women of Color...bought it from Walgreens, but here is the website:
Dr. Jan Adams Women Of Color - Dr Jan Adams Women of Color  He also has a lightener but I haven't tried it...

I've tried some other products that have hydroquinone like Palmer's and I think some of the Black Opal & Ambi products do as well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aveeno has a skin lightener, I have it somewhere around here, lol...and I think they have been trying to use Soy???  This product gave me more acne...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Black soap and shea butter is good too, I agree with the other ladies on that.  

There are some products I've heard great things about that I want to try from...

Juice Beauty - The Organic Skin Care Solution

They specialize in using lemon juice which is also a natural skin lightener. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone has used their products, let me know how they work.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 29, 2008)

I So Have This Problem As Well And My Acne Is Mild To Moderate Not That Bad In My Opinion For I Know Ppl That Have It Worst But I Haye The "black" Spots On Only My Righy Cheek And A Few On My Chin. But My Skin Has Been  Better Now. Just Cleansing With Aveeno's Facial Pads(clear Complexion) A Mild Store Brand Toner W/ Like 86% Witch Hazel And Aveeno's Moisterizer W/ Spf 30.

The Body Shop's Tea Tree Oil Srub And Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask, These Are Done Once Or Twice A Week.

This Has Maintained Almost Clear Skin But The Spots Are Stll Visible But Slowly Getting Better. Still I Don't Go Anywhere With Out My Concealer Lol...


----------



## sharronmarie (Oct 30, 2008)

Ive been using Cliniques Even Better Skin Tone Corrector and it has really worked for me. Its a little pricey at 39.50 but it was worth it.


----------



## Palzonia (Dec 27, 2008)

I had severe PIH from Chicken Pox a couple of  months back and tried almost everything to get it lighten them, but they didn't seem to be going away in a hurry. 
Then I found this amazing cream called Melacare... it's 2% hydroquinone and 0.025% tretinoin. You're supposed to ease into it (apply for an hour first week, then 203 hours, till you can leave it on overnight.. to be used only at night always). 
The hydroquinone is a lightenng agent and the tretinoin is a cell regenerating one. In the first ocuple of weeks it makes your skin flake a bit so use a good moisturiser and sunscreen at all times. 

I had over 40-50 PIH black brown marks on my face and they're gone in two months to the point that I don't need to use concealer anymore, just a foundation makes skin look flawless again.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in case you don't find Melacare, buying the two separately and mixing them up to use may work as well.. best of luck


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have Dark Spots on my forehead and I hate them with a passion! I use the Ambi Fade Cream twice a day to make them fade and it's works!


----------



## sitarocks (Jan 1, 2009)

I have these too and have tried everything. I finally went down the acid route first trying the kiehls overnight peel- did nothing and is horrid to sleep in!
Then tried glycolic acid (30%), was so painful and ended up with minor chemical burn.  My face looked like I had scraped my skin especially on my upper cheeks. However my skin looked great after. I think that because I use benzoyl peroxide maybe my skin has got more sensitive? 
I bought it online and it was super cheap (under a tenner) all you have to do is neutralise with bicarb and it’s done in less than ten minutes. But I would do it on a Friday night so any scabbing or redness goes down by Monday!


----------



## CGBee (Jan 10, 2009)

i recently got a glycolic peel at a local spa.
i noticed a difference and it was the first one.
i will probably go back for another one in a week or two.
im considering alternating between microdermabrasion and the peels

my dermatologist prescribed me tri-luma
but im too lazy to remember to put it on.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 21, 2009)

I have a white patch on my cheek...my next derm appt is in two weeks...but I need help covering it! no amt of concealor works...help!


----------



## electra (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmm, looks like this thread has been dead for a few months....

Although I have a bunch of issues going on with my face, I think hyperpigmentation is one of them. I can't say if it's major or not. For some people, I may not look like I have a lot, but I notice my spots so they are kind of a big deal for me.

I'm rather sick of wasting time and money on products that either don't work or irritate and break me out more. I just want something to work. Sometimes I don't think even going to a dermatologist helps. I did a few months back and she didn't really seem like she wanted to properly examine me, feel my skin or anything.

Don't mean to rant, but I feel I wanted to vent some frustration. Probably not the best place to find help, but I'm sort of desperate so I found this thread.

Although make up is fine, I feel skincare is where people should invest their money. The better their skin, the less need of makeup. I want to be able to use no more than a tinted moisturizer. T^T


----------



## AdrianUT (Sep 9, 2009)

I can totally understand everyone's pain, I am having so many skin issues from acne and peri-oral dermatitis. Azelex works well but, its not helping my actuall acne so I've given up on it. I'm using Taz  about 2 times week and occasionally BP on active pimples. I had to stop using harsh acne treatments because they cause my dermitis to flare. I have had success in the past with a creme called "Porcelena" it has hydroquinone in it but, I can't use it now because it causes more breakouts. 

Surprisingly Mederma, of all things has helped a lot. I use the gel at night (all over) and in the morning I spot it on my darkest scars and within a few weeks they have lightened tremendously. It's pretty costly but, I have spent more on makeup and skincare. I use so little the tube will probably last a long while.


----------



## SoSoSteph (Sep 15, 2009)

My advice is to see a dermatologist especially if you want rapid result. Hydroquinone does work and you can use it safely as I have on several occassions, but it's like any other medicinal product, follow the directions and use it appropriately and I highly doubt you will have all the issues that have been talked about in this thread. 

First, get your acne under control if you have not already (I think you said you didn't have any blemishes but let a doctor tell you what to do on that).

nce it's under control... then try to correct the tone of your skin, because if you are getting breakouts and picking them it will serve no purpose to correct those dark marks because you will get them all over again.

Also, try to get a chemical peel done at a Medical Spa where there is a dermatologist on staff, not at a day spa.  You may need a series of peels.

Also, if you are patient and not wanting to correct your skin really quickly you can try Ambi fade cream, it's gentle and works well.

I am speaking to you from someone who has suffered from acne since they were 14, have tried almost every OTC product and spents thousands of dollars on prescription products. 

IMO, most things that you find OTC or in sephora do not work. Seek out a medical doctor's advice in getting your skin in order plus you have the added benefit of using your health insurance to subsidize the cost of your products.

I have just finished a round of accutane and it was 6 bucks a month for me to get on it, way cheaper and extremely effective than any of the OTC stuff you find out there.


----------



## electra (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoSteph* 

 
_My advice is to see a dermatologist especially if you want rapid result. Hydroquinone does work and you can use it safely as I have on several occassions, but it's like any other medicinal product, follow the directions and use it appropriately and I highly doubt you will have all the issues that have been talked about in this thread. 

First, get your acne under control if you have not already (I think you said you didn't have any blemishes but let a doctor tell you what to do on that).

nce it's under control... then try to correct the tone of your skin, because if you are getting breakouts and picking them it will serve no purpose to correct those dark marks because you will get them all over again.

Also, try to get a chemical peel done at a Medical Spa where there is a dermatologist on staff, not at a day spa.  You may need a series of peels.

Also, if you are patient and not wanting to correct your skin really quickly you can try Ambi fade cream, it's gentle and works well.

I am speaking to you from someone who has suffered from acne since they were 14, have tried almost every OTC product and spents thousands of dollars on prescription products. 

IMO, most things that you find OTC or in sephora do not work. Seek out a medical doctor's advice in getting your skin in order plus you have the added benefit of using your health insurance to subsidize the cost of your products.

I have just finished a round of accutane and it was 6 bucks a month for me to get on it, way cheaper and extremely effective than any of the OTC stuff you find out there._

 
Isn't Accutane a bit dangerous? 
I am probably not one of those people who need it but still, if it's an option, I have to know what to expect.

Thanks


----------



## machonesty (Sep 17, 2009)

been using clinique even better skin tone corrector 2x daily with sunscreen ( a must) exfoliate 2-3x week with mechanical scrub (philosophy scrub 1x week) glycolic acid toner 1-2x week (never do the 2 on the same day). spots take a while, but they will lighten/fade. HTH


----------



## SoSoSteph (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electra* 

 
_Isn't Accutane a bit dangerous? 
I am probably not one of those people who need it but still, if it's an option, I have to know what to expect.

Thanks_

 
Yes, the drug Accutane is dangerous and can cause birth defects, that's why you are not allowed to come in contact with the drug if you are pregnant and should not become pregnant if you are on accutane. Your doctor would explain everything in detail. There are a lot of hoops to jump through to get on it and a lot of things you must do as precautions to use the drug safely. But overall, I had wonderful results and no longer get breakouts.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 27, 2009)

I have yet to try this but it seems very, very promising. 

"The ASPIRIN MASK"

So some of the peeps I'm subscribed to on youtube, have brought up the aspirin mask. 

It's an easy to do DYI mask.

All you need:
+A bottle of UN/NON coated Aspirin or BC according to MichellePhan
+A Bit of Honey/Aloe Vera as an agent to help the aspirin stick to your face
+Vitamin E Oil as recommended by CurlyGurlMakeup and pincstuff

Why Aspirin?:
Aspirin is made out of Salicylic Acid aka Beta Hydroxy Acid, BHA. BHA/Salicylic Acid is found in acne and hyperpigmentation reduction products. So this stuff def kills acne, pimples, and helps in cell turn over.

Why Honey/Aloe Vera?:
Aspirin will not go on the skin easily. Honey and Aloe Vera are sticky and offer healing and softening benefits for the skin. 

Why Vitamin E Oil?:
Vitamin E Oil is not only moisturizing but a gradual FADER of SCARS! **IMPORTANT** When purchasing Vitamin E Oil understand that there is a concentration grade in units called I.U./International Units. You will see slower fading action if have oil with an IU of 400 compared to the grade I have of 70,000. Concentration counts; you will need patience if you have a low IU but you won't need as much if you have a higher IU.

I purchased my Vitamin E Oil 70,000 IU here:
http://www.amazon.com/Sundown-Vitamin-70000-Ounces-Pack/dp/B001GAOG6M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1254075486&sr=8-1
---------------------------------------------------------------
MichellePhan's tutorial explains the mask and the ingredients in the most detail, so please watch her video first.
YouTube - Aspirin Mask
I learned about vitamin e oil from this vid, again I got the same oil she has from amazon in a 3 pack. 
YouTube - Juice Beauty?! Nope, how about Vitamin E Oil!
Great MUA on Specktra and Youtube, also provided Aspirin Mask tips.
YouTube - Get baby smooth skin! Exfoliation tip
Aspirin+Honey+Vitamin E oil Tutorial
YouTube - Skin Care How to: Aspirin and Honey Mask
Aspirin+Honey/Aloe Vera+Vitamin E oil Tutorial
YouTube - Treating Blemishes Pimples and Scars: Asprin Mask, Vitamin E

Hope that helps guys.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 27, 2009)

Mac studio fix messed me up royally earlier this year. I have some spots on the side of both cheeks (right side is worse). It's not horrible, but being so light makes it noticeable. I haven't tried to cure it, I guess I should though. Right now i just use concealer to cover it.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Sep 28, 2009)

Goat Goat - thanks so much for posting the videos. I bought some BC powder a few yrs ago to do this and couldn't get it to work. I was missing adding the honey. I did it this morning and I would actually classfiy this as a mild chemical peel. I use a Clarisonic which does a great job but this mask exfoliated even more. I'll definately be adding this to my routine at least 1x a week. My skin gets congested and clogged very easily if dead skin cells are allowed to build up. Next, I'll be picking up some high IU vitamin e oil to use on my legs.

My hyperpigmentation is much better now than earlier this year. I went to a medi spa and started the Obagi NuDerm regimen to speed up the cellular turnover of my skin. The retin A/HQ combo has worked wonders on my darkest spots.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 28, 2009)

Glad it helped!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 29, 2009)

I just tried the mask for myself!
They aren't kidding about baby smooth!


----------



## Loquita (Nov 20, 2009)

I am just gonna bump this thread up because it's full of helpful advice and I could really use some help!! I am a medium olive-skinned Latina who has been dealing with some major hyperpigmentation issues since my teenage years, and despite the fact that I run away from the sun and use SPF everyday, I can't find anything that works for me. I sneeze and I get a dark brown blotch on my cheek and forehead (okay, so maybe I am exaggerating).  But seriously -- I scratch the side of my face by accident and a brown mark stays there, for months if not years.  I have been to the Derm, and he gave me Triluma samples, which my skin can't tolerate.  Have also tried all kinds of OTC stuff (both $$ and cheap) without much luck.  

Clarisonic has been a big help, and I highly recommend getting one if you can.  But I am interested in hearing more about Obagi...anyone have experience with that line?  Which products would you recommend?  I am willing to put the time and work in if I can get some results.  My latest OTC tries have been Dermalogica and a bit of Mario Badescu, but no luck with either.  TIA for your wise suggestions!!


----------



## YuzuBunny (Dec 11, 2009)

Question....Are these treatments for whole face? I have like 1 dark spot I want to fade, but should I do something for my whole face or is there a product I can put just on the dark spot? TIA!


----------

